# Grilled Bluefish



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sorry, never posted a recipe so it won't be a very orderly description but it is very easy to do.

¼ stick of butter
3 lemons
bottle of worcestershire sauce
(2-4) 5 # BlueFish 

Fish needs to be fresh and properly cared for. Less than 24 hours old (sooner the better) and kept *in* ice, *not in ice water*. Bleed it if you want. Contrary to popular belief, any size blue will be good if taken care of:

Scale the fish and fillet it, leave skin on (keeps flavor).

On stove, simmer 1/4 stick butter, whole bottle of worcestershire and squeeze in 3 whole lemons. Don't boil. 

Oil or Pam the grill- I actually use those things that are grills themselves that pinch the fillets between the 2 grills to make it easy to flip the fillets. Charcoal is much better than gas (with any food really).

Baste both sides of the fillets occasionally and grill about 5 minutes on each side.

Eat it, avoid bloodline. If you have a bunch of small blues just head, tail and stomach them then scale and cut several slits in the fish. If you don't like it, you don't like the taste of well prepared fish or the fish taste in general, go to burger king and release the blue next time. Great on spanish / king macs and tuna too.

Edit: on the small ones, scale then head it etc.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds GOOD! 

I'm with ya on the "taste of fish" It kills me when people talk about fixin' fish so they don't taste "fishy"....

For Chris'sakes go get a bucket of KFC....


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*blues*

fish tastes like fish


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Fresh fish doesn't smell, and doesn't taste "fishy".
Old fish smells and tastes "fishy".
It's pretty much as simple as that..
Had blue fish last week on the grill, 2nd day after catching it, was fine.
I never leave meat or fish around long enough to spoil. I don't believe in freezing it either. There are always fresh fish not frozen in a market near by, if I don't catch em myself.
my.2$


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Flyersfan said:


> Fresh fish doesn't smell, and doesn't taste "fishy".
> Old fish smells and tastes "fishy".
> It's pretty much as simple as that..
> Had blue fish last week on the grill, 2nd day after catching it, was fine.
> ...


thats an incorrect statement. fish smells like fish. and generally the bigger the fish the stanker the smell.. go hug a big red or cobia and tell me your wife will let you crawl into bed w/o a shower. or go to the pier and jig up 50 blues and spanish and tell me your hands are scally and smelly. fish smells, period, so does any game and any animal. they just smell like rotting garbage when not fresh, BC THE FISH IS DECOMPOSING!!!!

however i agree completely, when people say fish taste fishy i say... well it is a fish... however some fish do not suite my palate so i can understand where they come from... yes and this is coming from someone whos ancestors for the last 3k years have eaten fish and rice.....


----------

